# Feeder Goldfish



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

I have had fish for going on a decade now, and have read boards like these for as many. In those years I have used feeder fish for my own entertainment and nutrition for my fish. Granted I've always bought healthy feeders, but never once put them in quarantine. If the feeders looked bad I just passed. As for nutrients, I understand that food is food, and believe me so do your piranha!! Just because you are a goldfish doesn't mean that your protein is any less when digested by my piranha. Meat is meat!!! thats why they call it Meat. Plus the bones,heart,liver,kidneys,intestines,brain,eyes,lungs, maybe all fish have that. If so then those goldfish have them too. And I find it important to give my guys a regular diet of fun live food. It keeps them on their toes.


----------



## mrnewbie (Apr 14, 2004)

sorry but i dont see the point of this thread , if im being retarded then let me know


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

so...ahh....WHAT IS YOUR POINT?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Im confused myself. Put what to rest?


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

With all due respect.... Feeders do not carry disease and do have some good food value. If I have to say it again you will be a feeder maybe you should have your mom read the whole message before she types for you?


----------



## DPM (Apr 21, 2004)

Whatever works for you ...I hope you never have to deal with losing fish to feeder borne disease..some have...not all sick fish look sick, especially in the short amount of time that you spend picking up feeders...maybe you'll end up putting your fish to rest...Good Luck either way.









Quarantine is always a good idea for feeders and new additions to the tank. I found most of your theory lacking, although "meat is meat", THAT is just pure genius.







Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Papagorgio said:


> With all due respect.... Feeders do not carry disease and do have some good food value. If I have to say it again you will be a feeder maybe you should have your mom read the whole message before she types for you?


 The point of confusion occurred because you started a thread saying feeder goldfish are good, and that is all you said....many people have stated this before. Good luck making me a feeder too.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I agree that goldfish do not carry disease and parasites by their innate design in nature, but it is unreasonable and wrong to assume the goldfish in feeder tanks aren't exposed to conditions that propogate and encourage disease and parasites.

In terms of nutrional value, meat is not meat. This "meat", goldfish, contains thiamin-B1 inhibtors and high amounts of fat. It has also been shown that goldfish carry trace amounts of toxin that build up over time in the livers of fish that are fed a high diet of feeders, which will lead ultimately to the premature death of a fish.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> With all due respect.... Feeders do not carry disease and do have some good food value. If I have to say it again you will be a feeder maybe you should have your mom read the whole message before she types for you?


 huh ? heres a few tid bits for you big guy



> I agree that goldfish do not carry disease and parasites by their innate design in nature, but it is unreasonable and wrong to assume the goldfish in feeder tanks aren't exposed to conditions that propogate and encourage disease and parasites.














> In terms of nutrional value, meat is not meat. This "meat", goldfish, contains thiamin-B1 inhibtors and high amounts of fat.












And heres a quote from the OPEFE website concerning goldfish as feeders:


> One thing I should mention. Feeding of goldfish (Carassius species) does have inherent problems with fungus and are a known thiaminase inhibitor (Thiamin [B-1] is an essential vitamin needed to regulate growth).


 How do you like them apples ? My piranhas are worth more to me than the 5 cent feeder goldfish cost. If you want healthy, fast growing, colourful, and long living piranhas then feeder goldfish should NOT be the majority of the fish's diet.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

mechanic_joe said:


> > With all due respect.... Feeders do not carry disease and do have some good food value. If I have to say it again you will be a feeder maybe you should have your mom read the whole message before she types for you?
> 
> 
> huh ? heres a few tid bits for you big guy
> ...


 Muchos quotes!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Papagorgio said:


> With all due respect.... Feeders do not carry disease and do have some good food value. If I have to say it again you will be a feeder maybe you should have your mom read the whole message before she types for you?


 With all due respect as well, but does this mean that a number of years of experience with fish keeping outweighs scientific studies?








Let's not start all over again: it's getting old...

Look in the Non-Piranha Scientific Discussion to read more about the hazards of feeding goldfish on a regular basis: if you want need that, good luck to you, and your fish - I thought taking care of fish was about their well-being, not about knowing it better than others: I guess I must be wrong then...

Don't get me wrong: you're entitled to your own opinions, but handing out false advice that may jeopardize other member's fish isn't that cool in my book.

If meat is meat, I guess a mass-produced hamburger or wiener from a factory is the same as a freshly cut steak, right?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Papagorgio = Owned!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

meat is meat but whats heathlier a lean cut steak or a mcdonalds hamberger


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

Hmm... I've been feeding my piranhas a regular supply of goldfish...


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i feed my ps goldies all the time and just pick the healthy looking ones and ask about the systems and sh*t bfor i by there nothing bad about it in fact its a good source of food for your ps


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with feeding goldfish, as long as it's only occasionally. It does add variety to their diet and provides a little excersizing - just don't use it as a staple.

In case of a very picky piranha (or other fish, for that matter) that refuses prepared foods, there are better alternatives to goldfish, like minnows and cheap community fish.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

In the tradition of the person who started this thread, I have this to say:

bananas are yellow.


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

i hear so much BS about bad feeders and such and how minnows are bad it pisses me off.

Yes it may not be nutrionally good for them. But like jadazz said dont go feeding them every day. I personally never feed goldfish for one reason. $$$ They are now .30 each here. Thats just retarded with the amount of fish and tanks I have. $5.00 worth isnt even a meal.

If I want to feed live fish I now catch live fish and feed them. Mostly crappie and bluegill. Yes I know people bitch about that too. Well ive done it for about 10 years now and havent lost a fish from bad diet.

Usually if someones fish dies and they just ahd fed it feeders they will blame it on that. When I can BET you that it really had to do with something more simple like lack of maintenance and a water problem.

I feed feeders about once every 2 weeks. Not often at all. Heres a list of what everything else eats.

Shrimp, catfish nuggets, krill, Hikari cichlid gold, (used to) beefheart, man I feed so much different stuff I cant even think ofd them all now.

Again, I guess theres alot of people that own Ps that really dont care...... sh*t theres a dude that fed his Ps some weed!!!!! HAHA


----------

